# Frustrating error used 1/2 nap roller then weenie roller



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

Frustrating error used 1/2 inch nap roller then switchedto:sad: weenie roller,
I started out fine painting lapboard with a 1/2 nap (roller) then the next day used a weenie roller in some areas that i cut in. BIG mistake. It made a diffferent flash kind of pattern. I rolled over again with a 1/2 and seemed to solve the problem.

Anyway any suggestions please.....(sarcasm welcome if you at least help me LOL)

Thanks
Cr


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

So you rolled siding and didn't brush it out?


----------



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

*yes*

yes i rolled but there was a 1/2 gap space under each lapboard that i had to brush into because the roller cant fit. so that left brushmarks and then i rolled over them with the weenie roller which left the different pattern so to speak. should i brush out the job instead?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

On wood, I always tip everything that is rolled. But, I don't paint everyday.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

If you want it to look good it needs to be brushed out. I use a mini roller all the time for trim work, soffit, fascia, doors, etc. Speeds the job up considerably but it must be brushed out to get rid of the funky roller marks and to give an even finish. It really doesn't take that much extra time.


----------



## waynef (Aug 11, 2017)

*painter*

I also use mini paint rollers for siding and most painter friends of mine do also. On good condition and new siding you can usually just roll your finish on. On worn siding you will need to back brush and maybe 2nd coat just roll (play it by ear). Not all mini rollers are the same. You need one with a little thicker nap 13 mm (euro or china made) this will give more material at the end to get up under the clap board or shingle (up under most shingles harder to paint for there usual roughness). Don't paint in the sun or after sun has heated up siding or your finish will not be as smooth, sometimes you may have to back brush no mater what. And change or clean rollers often, they will get sticky and mat down. I buy them online cheaper 1/3 to 1/2 price. I've used this store for years https://www.paintrollersplus.net and saves literally thousands (been painting 34 years). Also a mohair 1/4" nap on corner boards with a extended roller pole is good for recoat with most work being done from the ground.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh man, sweet! I was just telling myself today that I needed to start buying my rollers online and saving some money.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

SeasideCA said:


> Frustrating error used 1/2 inch nap roller then switchedto:sad: weenie roller,
> I started out fine painting lapboard with a 1/2 nap (roller) then the next day used a weenie roller in some areas that i cut in. BIG mistake. It made a diffferent flash kind of pattern. I rolled over again with a 1/2 and seemed to solve the problem.
> 
> Anyway any suggestions please.....(sarcasm welcome if you at least help me LOL)
> ...


No suggestion. Paint does that. What can I say? Been painting a lot?


----------

